# Anyone Using Vandersteen W2q Subs



## moon (Feb 15, 2010)

I am interested in the Vandersteen w2q subs. I like the fact they come with a crossover sending everything under 80hz to the subs. I would appreiate any comments on these subs. I was thinking on adding a stereo pair along with the model 5 crossover. I currently have a ML depth sub running it with Martin Logans.
Thanks


----------

